# 625 DVR and Burning DVDs



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Sorry, I posted this in the wrong forum and reposting it here.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My sister just got a 625. Her question is can she burn a DVD from programs recorded on the DVR. She gets a message that the material is copy protected.

She has no problem recording movies from HBO, Showtime etc if she goes direct from the sat feed to her Sony DVD player/burner. If she records something to the DVR and then attempts to burn to DVD she gets the "no can do" message.
__________________
Jim Kilbane


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd encourage you to read this article about copy protection from "the horse's mouth"

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/faq/copy_protection/


----------



## jumpyg2 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds like you can burn a program from the DVR onto a disc, but it somehow is magically deleted from the DVR at the same time. Is there really such a DVD recorder, or is this theoretical?


----------



## Joeactsii (Dec 20, 2007)

On a similar note, how do you transfer something from your reciever to your computer? Is it possible?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The same way you transfer it to DVD ... connect AV cables (or S-Video or component if your capture card allows) between the receiver and computer ... press record on the computer and play on the receiver.

Simple enough! 

If you have a card that supports HDMI it would also have to support HDCP and any DRM rules assigned to the channel/content as noted in the link in the post above. (Move not copy on protected content.)

But as noted at the top ... copy protected content may not be able to be dubbed.


----------



## Joeactsii (Dec 20, 2007)

I mean is there a way to transfer shows I have already on my DVR right to the computer. Is the only way to play a record it at the same time?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. Play and record. DISH does not support digital transfer of the files.

(And while some may figure out how to do that via extraordinary means, we don't discuss such hacking and bypassing of DRM/content protection here at DBSTalk.)


----------



## Joeactsii (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, thank you.


----------

